#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-09-09
<Cpt_FaUsT> What an oddly specific channel. :)
<mrand> There are lots just like this one...  and it's actually less specific than the city specific ones ;-)
<Cpt_FaUsT> Well, that works out well for me. I'm in the area.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-09-10
<needhelp> hello
<needhelp> anyone in there
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-09-11
<dospod> howdy
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-09-05
<Ardonel> http://www.zdnet.com/the-truth-about-goobuntu-googles-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux-7000003462/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-09-09
<archpower> hi
<stlsaint> archpower: o/
<archpower> hows it going
<stlsaint> archpower: nm
<stlsaint> archpower: you in texas?
<archpower> yeah
<archpower> well not atm
<archpower> but im from texas
<archpower> dallas
<stlsaint> ah kk
<archpower> Just finished this project the other day:
<archpower> http://postimage.org/gallery/12fax27w/
<stlsaint> archpower: wow man built from scratch??
<archpower> its a 1969 mustang fastback - some suttle some not so suttle changes to this one.
<archpower> i cut the whole roof out and made my own roof, we widened the rear-end of the car, its no longer a subframe we built our own chasis. 6 speed, and this is a rare one of 10 all aluminum 494 cubic inch.
<archpower> the engine i mean
<archpower> its got electric breaks, electric steering . its got those brembos
<stlsaint> archpower: man i know nothing really about cars...your going way over my head. I stick to computers
<archpower> we made all the interior look like the 2012 mustangs
<archpower> we made the dash and everything
<archpower> we made the taillights
<archpower> its really subtle.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-05
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g
<tiwake> r3dd0g: how did last night go?
<tiwake> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Adobe-Will-Update-Linux-Flash
<r3dd0g> went well. havent seen my boy since this time last year
<tiwake> also, made an art thing in inkscape last night
<r3dd0g> and Mila is right. Apple Jim Beam and club soda is pretty good.
<tiwake> whiskey?
<r3dd0g> aye
<tiwake> for whiskey, I'm pretty fond of the honey stuff
<tiwake> honey cinnamon whiskey is pretty fantasic
<r3dd0g> yeah, im a  huge fan of hone whiskey
<r3dd0g> Dr. Pepper and fireball
<tiwake> fireball is a bit too much for me, but is good for shots still :P
<tiwake> http://drinkmemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/8-Seconds-Honey.jpg
<tiwake> last night I mixed rum, that sour apple mixer stuff, and orange juice
<tiwake> so good
<r3dd0g> nice
<tiwake> I just found out that deviantart stopped letting people upload SVG images about a year ago
<tiwake> ...which was about the time since I last made any art things to upload to it
<tiwake> turds
<tiwake> link of the day: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/featurescontent.htm#input_lag
<tiwake> r3dd0g: you look at the can bus stuff on cars yet?
<r3dd0g> no
<r3dd0g> realistically, I wont get on it until october. I have too many other things on my plate
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-09-08
<sonic> hi there everybody
